# Your favorite pipe



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Which pipe is your favorite, be it due to its smokability, looks, nostalgia, whatever? As much as we love ALL out pipes, I think everyone has a fave or two. For me...

Briar - It would have to be my Luigi Viprati full bent billiard sitter. GREAT smoker, beautiful grain and I love sitters, even if they don't sit well in a pipe rack. The bit feels perfectly comfortable in my teeth, the bowl size is big enough to hold a goodly chunk of tobacco and the pipe is wonderfully well balanced. Viprati is a fairly new name in the U.S but what an artist!

Meerschaum - a very old SMS calabash shape. This pipe will never color, as I smoke it while gardening and working outside, as well as inside. As a result, it tends to smoke fast (wind will do that!) but it always smokes well. It's a testament to meerschaum's improvement with age. The full bend makes it comfortable and I can almost forget it's hanging in my mouth. If I had to choose only one pipe, this would be the one. Ugly as hell but a beautiful smoke.

How about you?


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

dmkerr said:


> Which pipe is your favorite, be it due to its smokability, looks, nostalgia, whatever? As much as we love ALL out pipes, I think everyone has a fave or two. For me...
> 
> Briar - It would have to be my Luigi Viprati full bent billiard sitter. GREAT smoker, beautiful grain and I love sitters, even if they don't sit well in a pipe rack. The bit feels perfectly comfortable in my teeth, the bowl size is big enough to hold a goodly chunk of tobacco and the pipe is wonderfully well balanced. Viprati is a fairly new name in the U.S but what an artist!
> 
> ...


I'll post my faves later, but I just had to say:










And I don't have pics right now. p


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

By all means, everyone is encouraged to attach pics. My digital camera is with my daugher in Hawaii at the moment.

Which reminds me... how is it that my camera and my 11 year old daughter made it to Hawaii and I at age 50 never have???? That sorta sucks....


----------



## joeysmac (Nov 11, 2008)

dmkerr said:


> Which reminds me... how is it that my camera and my 11 year old daughter made it to Hawaii and I at age 50 never have???? That sorta sucks....


Maybe you should go to Hawaii and use your camera to take a picture of your new favorite pipe that you will have bought there...


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

joeysmac said:


> Maybe you should go to Hawaii and use your camera to take a picture of your new favorite pipe that you will have bought there...


That would be my vote. 

My camera is on the charger. I will get picks later. Right now I am really digging Kaywoodie Drinkless estate pipes from 1931-1936, Dr. Grabow Westbrooks, and my new Bjarne.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

My pipe selection is limited right now (still pretty new at this). My collection is basically a few cobs, a Kaywoodie, and a Big Ben Straight pipe.

Having said that I'll have to go with my Big Ben. It's the first "real pipe" I bought and thus far the performance has been great.


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

Well, I like all my briars that I have aquired, but if you are asking for favorite it has to be my Servi-Meerschaum. I picked it up unsmoked off ebay. Very nice design with the dragon claw holding the huge bowl. Does not matter what type of baccy they all smoke great. With the size of the bowl can get a good hour plus or just fill it part way. I will have to get some current pics as the top of the bowl is starting to color nicely. Try to smoke it daily if not more. My goal is to get it nice and colored before I leave Afghanistan next year.

I get all sorts of positive comments when I pull this one out at the smoking lounge:




























Aaron


----------



## gillywalker (Oct 29, 2008)

Nothing flashy here...

I like the bent billiard. It's not too overly sherlock holmes looking, but it rests comfortably in the mouth. What I like the most is I can put it in my pocket easily and not worry about the bowl dumping into my pocket. 
I have a Grant's of Sanfrancisco that I picked off on ebay for 5 bucks and Savinelli natural that are my two main smoking pipes. Right now I'm only smoking Squadron Leader through these.









Out of my fathers collection of about 20 pipes this his bent billiard was my 
favorite. He had a couple of other bent billiards in that collection as well.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

My two favorite pipes:

First is a Meerschaum made by Medet Kara in Turkey. This was one of the 2006 ASP POY pipes. Brand new in this picture, but now it's starting to color nicely.










A Dublin briar by Dave Johnson. Unfortunately Dave's no longer making pipes. I have 2 but wish I had 10. This is a nice light pipe, easy to clench, and the opening through the stem is just perfect. A great virginia smoker!

p


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

That an easy choice for me. I was nuts for this pipe from the 
moment I saw it on Rad's site. It's also my best smoker.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

This Tinsky, my Dunhill County 4135 and my Peterson Sherlock Holmes Squire are all sorta tied, and I'm sure the new Tinsky X-mas '08 Mocha 1-star is gonna end up right at the top with these...


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

This one, my latest pipe, just arrived yesterday, lovely BARI pearl bamboo...already had two smokes in her, smoked great, real light and petit...ebay $55....who's a lucky boy!...dub


----------



## Gig (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi there,

314 Peterson Sys Std pipes are my favourites. I currently have 5 with different finishes and collecting more when i find something I dont have. Currently searching for an Ebony :dr


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Here's mine......Big Ben #310 Straight Pipe


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Dang! Those are some pretty pipes, guys! The Fifer was right... the pictures make the thread! Although it does make lusting after them more of a reality! :dr


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

Here are mine as promised. My collection consists mostly of estate drugstore pipes. I love snagging a great smoking pipe for 3-5 bucks. Cleaning them up is half the fun imho. 

Here they are:

My only non-ebay pipe, a Bjarne. Great smoker, really pretty grain.


Dr. Grabow Westbrook, cleaned up nice and has a neat shape. I like the size of this one for a quick in the car smoke and have dedicated it to aros for the time being.


Kaywoodie Drinkless Aged Bruyere 8788 (1931-1936) Something about smoking a great pipe thats ~75 years old. I have two of these, they smoke like champs.


My favorite ebay pipe right now is this Dr. Grabow Westbrook. Awesome shape and grain, a great smoker.


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

I would say my favorite smokers are my Pete 80s's.

I'm hoping that my newly acquired 9BC is as good a smoker as it is appealing to my eye....if that be the case then it would be my favorite by far. I just got it cleaned up and will be smoking a Balkan in it tonight.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

Probably my Grabow. It looks gorgeous in my opinion, and has the softest, most pleasant feel in my hand.


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

My favorites

IMP

Neerup

Big Ben

And my new Wessex


----------



## Piledriver (Sep 23, 2008)

Favorite is a Dunhill Pot 2000. Beautiful finish and a even better smoker. Dedicated prob my favorite tobacco to it also, Reiner's Golden Label.


----------



## Jynxhaste (Nov 12, 2008)

This is my favorite pipe. Its a Viprati, and a wonderful smoking pipe.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Only pic I have at the moment. My Stanwells #2 and #4 in the five pipe rack. Great smokers and I just like the look and feel of them.










I never cared for the looks of most meers so hence I don't own one but that is a great looking pipe. That's one I would buy. :tu



Blaylock said:


> My two favorite pipes:
> 
> First is a Meerschaum made by Medet Kara in Turkey. This was one of the 2006 ASP POY pipes. Brand new in this picture, but now it's starting to color nicely.
> 
> ...


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

kvm said:


> Only pic I have at the moment. My Stanwells #2 and #4 in the five pipe rack. Great smokers and I just like the look and feel of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the one on the far right? Looks beautiful! Nice collection!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Jynxhaste said:


> This is my favorite pipe. Its a Viprati, and a wonderful smoking pipe.


Sweet! My fave is a Viprati as well. I'll post a picture when I get my camera back.


----------



## Bent Stem (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Your favorite pipe*

My favorite.....??? 

......would have to be the one I'm smoking at any given moment!!

I'm not too particular. I enjoy all of them!!

p


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

dmkerr said:


> What's the one on the far right? Looks beautiful! Nice collection!


A Tsuge I have yet to smoke. Kind of an extra at the moment that I haven't decided what to dedicate it to.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

My two favorites in my two favorite shapes


----------



## otto (Dec 1, 2007)

If I could only keep one pipe it would be this Savinelli 125th aniversary. always smokes great.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

Gosh this is a tough choice as I have a few that are very special to me and smoke like a dream. I guess if I had to choose I'd pick an Ascorti business pipe that's a dark burgundy color and rusticated. It's a straight pipe with a BIG bowl and very pleasant to smoke. 

I also have an old straight billiard Peterson P-Lip that is an estate pipe - probably from the 60's by it's appearance. It's a boring looking pipe and plain/smooth finish but wow it smokes so sweetly. I'm at work so sorry no pics to share right now.


----------



## SailorJack (Mar 1, 2008)

I have so many favorites. I hate to choose one and piss off the others. They are all my little children and I try to spread the love around equally.


----------



## Vox3l (Nov 17, 2008)

My new favorite is a Lou's Selectione Special I got off eBay a while ago. It feels perfect in my hand and it's a great smoke! I smoked some Escudo out of this baby two days ago and it was fantastic!


----------



## andrew (Nov 16, 2008)

Wish I had me one of those.


----------



## ScapeGoat (Nov 17, 2008)

wow awesome.

I need to take a pic of my pipe. Found it at an antique shop for 5 bucks -I asked if they had any left and they said "pipes eh? we're fresh out of pipes! In fact some lady just came in here and bought all of them!" -thought they were totally pulling my leg but turned out they were not kidding, she really did LOL But they said wait I think we have one left ...tada; my pipe. Anyways, I'm not sure what it is and maybe y'all might have some ideas. I'll snap one soon and get back to ya


----------



## Dedalus (Dec 10, 2008)

That Dublin Briar is a handsome pipe! Exactly what I've been looking for. I'm keeping my eyes open for something to surface.


----------

